# PBC on FOX: Deontay Wilder vs Chris Arreola & Sammy Vasquez vs Felix Diaz rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Also on the undercard is rising light middleweight prospect, Erickson "Hammer" Lubin (15-0, 11 KOs) vs Ivan Montero (20-1, 8 KOs).

Also yall can try this link here and see if you can stream it online http://www.fox.com/live


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Let's do this!!


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry to derail the thread so early on, but how's the CPA going bball?


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

When's main event likely to be ... GMT time if possible but local time if need be.

It's been years since I watched Arreola tbh, how is he looking these days?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Sorry to derail the thread so early on, but how's the CPA going bball?


You're fine, thanks for asking. I passed FAR and AUD on my first try. I'm studying for REG right now and should take it August. I spent a lot of time trying to figure out individual tax and C Corps


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> You're fine, thanks for asking. I passed FAR and AUD on my first try. I'm studying for REG right now and should take it August. I spent a lot of time trying to figure out individual tax and C Corps


Yeah man! That's awesome! Congratulations. It's a good feeling when you get a passing result back huh?

REG's a pain coz individual, C Corp, S Corp, and Partnerships all kind of blur into one. I can carry back 2 years and 5 forward? Or is it 2 back and 20 forward? Or none back and indefinitely forward aaaggghhh. But by the sounds of it, you've got this!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone got a schedule with times?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Broxi said:


> When's main event likely to be ... GMT time if possible but local time if need be.
> 
> It's been years since I watched Arreola tbh, how is he looking these days?


Arreola is clearly not what he once was (whether you rated him in the past or not). He arguably lost his last two fights, and before that he was pushed to his limits against an even fatter guy than himself. Even his once sturdy chin has been cracked at this point.

I guess he still has a punchers chance tonight though, but it's probably a bit of a long shot.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

NO FUCKING SPOILERS FOR THE UNDERCARDS!!!! They are showing a few fights on Fox Sports 1 after the main event. I don't know if they are gonna show them live or they already happened.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> NO FUCKING SPOILERS FOR THE UNDERCARDS!!!! They are showing a fee fight on Vox Sports 1 after the main event. I don't know if they are gonna show them live or they already happened.


No spoilers for Vasquez vs Diaz?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sammy V is nice...he should impress.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Diaz's timing is nice


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> NO FUCKING SPOILERS FOR THE UNDERCARDS!!!! They are showing a few fights on Fox Sports 1 after the main event. I don't know if they are gonna show them live or they already happened.


Idk which fights you're talking about but if you're talking about Vasquez vs Diaz I mean it's on now so people are gonna talk about it....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez 

Walked Diaz down behind his jab and controlled the round. He ate a few counters, but not enough to cost him the round


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> No spoilers for Vasquez vs Diaz?


No the under Undercard fights. They are showing them after on Fox Sports 1.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vasquez hurt by a jab, never a good sign.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Daiz

Diaz came back very well in that round. Caught Vasquez flush multiple times and appeared to shake his back leg with a jab momentarily.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

CASH_718 said:


> No the under Undercard fights. They are showing them after on Fox Sports 1.


I can't even remember who is fighting and I can't look it up because it'll probably be spoiled. Vazquez/Diaz and I think the Lubin fight is on the main Fox card.

David Benavides is the main fight the eh are showing on FS1.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Vasquez slaps a lot


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz

That was clear but competitive round for Vasquez until the last 30 seconds.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

If Diaz steps on the gas he can mug Vazquez. Everytime I see Vazquez I know he's good but he's just missing something. He doesn't have that "thing" I can't really explain it.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

do people think Diaz beat Lamont?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> If Diaz steps on the gas he can mug Vazquez. Everytime I see Vazquez I know he's good but he's just missing something. He doesn't have that "thing" I can't really explain it.


I'm starting to see that too...Iv always been impressed with him but I'm seeing him miss something here as well. Doesn't seem to be able to sit down on his punches.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz

I don't wanna say Vasquez is getting exposed but he needs to step it up. Diaz's gold medal credentials is showing up


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vasquez needs a real talking to in the corner.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz

Diaz is just mugging him on the inside


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Danny Garcia is a fucking glitter boy. He's looking to sprayed, played, laid and slayed, you know what I saying?

But seriously, I said it on esb years ago just by looking at the pictures he use to post on Instagram, the way he dresses and the shit that comes out of his mouth, his immature Broner-ish break up with his instafamous thot girlfriend, he resembles a stuck up bitch. And I respect him as a fighter, I think he is better than most give him credit for and his resume is better than most but he has a lot of bitch tendencies.

Turns down a Pacquiao fight, he just said a few rounds ago that Vazquez as a few guys he has to stand behind to fight him and yet he's rumored to be fighting Berto after fighting Malignaggi and Guerrero in back to back fights?

Bitch shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spence needs an opponent like this also


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
10-9 Vasquez

Diaz came on strong late, but I'll throw Vasquez a bone for his early success. He has to make his punches count more


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Anyone else know what the odds were on this fight? My site didn't post them. Diaz must've been a nice little underdog.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Spence needs an opponent like this also


Spence would eat Diaz alive. Bad style. Noone is gonna beat Spence by going at him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz

Vasquez needs to back Diaz up. That's the only time he has any success


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Spence would eat Diaz alive. Bad style. Noone is gonna beat Spence by going at him.


I agree, but maybe Diaz is tricky enough to counter Spence and force an ugly inside fight. I just want to make sure Spence is prepared for what's to come in the future.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz

Man Diaz may knock Vasquez out


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
10-9 Vasquez

What a heart! That's what you do when you're down


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Great fight. Diaz got too ahead of himself and got caught with a great combo by Vazquez while he was against the ropes.

Diaz still battered Vazquez, he stunned Diaz but before and after that it was all Diaz.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
10-9 Vasquez
9-10 Diaz
9-10 Diaz
10-9 Vasquez
8-10 Diaz (point deduction for mouth piece coming out) 
92-97 Diaz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

96-94 Diaz
95-95
95-95

Draw!!!!!!!????????


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Highway robbery.

Diaz beat the shit out of Vazquez


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

96-93 Diaz

If Vasquez didnt get the point taken away he would have won by 1 point wtf

How do you get a draw when a point was taken away that means they both gave an even round somewhere?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Anybody know how late the main event starts in European time? Want to know if I should stay up or not


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

How the fuck do you take a point to away from someone for getting their mouth piece PUNCHED out of your mouth? I don't care if he did it 100 times before that intentionally, you CAN'T take a point away for that. Shitty referee.

Diaz is a beast and Vazquez definitely showed heart and it would've been an amazing comeback if he got to Diaz in the 9th.

But Diaz proved he can go against any 147 pounder and give them a good fight and he has a great style that he could make some amazing action fights with a few top 147 pounders.

Just announced a draw. How? Especially with the 10-8 in the 10th? Disgusting. Feel bad for Diaz. This was a flat out robbery.

Vazquez is still a good fighter but Diaz is a really good fighter and i'd love to see him vs Garcia.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

knowimuch said:


> Anybody know how late the main event starts in European time? Want to know if I should stay up or not


I thought it was next


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> 96-93 Diaz
> 
> If Vasquez didnt get the point taken away he would have won by 1 point wtf
> 
> How do you get a draw when a point was taken away that means they both gave an even round somewhere?


Obviously bent. Harsh on Diaz.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> How the fuck does you take a point to away from someone for getting their mouth piece PUNCHED out of your mouth? I don't care if he did it 100 times before that intentionally, you CAN'T take a point away for that. Shitty referee.
> 
> Diaz is a beast and Vazquez definitely showed heart and it would've been an amazing comeback if he got to Diaz in the 9th.
> 
> ...


I agree my friend


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I really like Vasquez, his style in particular, but he got a bit exposed here. No way did he deserve anything from this fight.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

knowimuch said:


> Anybody know how late the main event starts in European time? Want to know if I should stay up or not


Should start in less than an hour. One fight left. If it's the Lubin fight it could be quick.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wtf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

WTF, the judges had to recalculate the scores. It seems like the judges never deducted the point from Vasquez in the last round, 

96-93
95-94
95-94

Diaz wins by UD


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Diaz wins YESSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes. Common sense.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> How the fuck does you take a point to away from someone for getting their mouth piece PUNCHED out of your mouth? I don't care if he did it 100 times before that intentionally, you CAN'T take a point away for that. Shitty referee.
> 
> Diaz is a beast and Vazquez definitely showed heart and it would've been an amazing comeback if he got to Diaz in the 9th.
> 
> ...


Diaz won lol


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I was trying to do the math on how you get a 95-95 then this happens...


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

JUSTICE!!!!!!!! Awesome. Right decision. Order has been restored. 

I don't care if that was the most shady thing in the world, as long as the right guy wins than that's all that matters.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Should start in less than an hour. One fight left. If it's the Lubin fight it could be quick.


Thanks! might stay up for this one (other obligations in the morning thats why i am asking)


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Up next is Erickson Lubin vs 6'2 Ivan Montero (20-1). This will be a tough test for the 20 year old.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

96-93, 95-94, 95-94 - Diaz wins.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I must say that Erickson Lubin and Devin Haney should have went to the Olympics. Team America would have enjoyed their inclusion along with Shakur Stevenson


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ref to Montero "Do you understand?" Montero nods as if he doesn't speak a lick of English...ref hestitates and turns to his trainer " does he understand that?" lmfaoooooo funniest shit ever.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Atlanta said:


> I was trying to do the math on how you get a 95-95 then this happens...


I couldn't see anyway unless they thought the 10th was a 10-10 round with the point deduction 10-9, which is even more questionable. How could you have Vazquez up going into the 10th?

It was righted so it doesn't matter.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Ref to Montero "Do you understand?" Montero nods as if he doesn't speak a lick of English...ref hestitates and turns to his trainer " does he understand that?" lmfaoooooo funniest shit ever.


That was some racist shit from Colonial Sanders' crack head little brother.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Lubin

So much class


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> I couldn't see anyway unless they thought the 10th was a 10-10 round with the point deduction 10-9, which is even more questionable. How could you have Vazquez up *Got Georgie* into the 10th?
> 
> It was righted so it doesn't matter.


That auto correct :hey


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> I must say that Erickson Lubin and Devin Haney should have went to the Olympics. Team America would have enjoyed their inclusion along with Shakur Stevenson


Fuck that. Lubin is on the fast track in maybe the hottest division in boxing. He's right where he needs to be. I love the quick turn around after the quick stoppage on his last fight he jumps in there with a pretty decent opponent. Can't wait to until he take his big step up vs a top 15 154lber.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> That auto correct :hey


I have no clue how "going" turned into that.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dudes only loss is to Juan Macias Montiel. I remember Macias. Dude should've gotten the win against Alejandro Barrera way back on Boxeo Telemundo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin

That overhand left is accurate.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Fuck that. Lubin is on the fast track in maybe the hottest division in boxing. He's right where he needs to be. I love the quick turn around after the quick stoppage on his last fight he jumps in there with a pretty decent opponent. Can't wait to until he take his big step up vs a top 15 154lber.


True, but I think he would have gotten great exposure from the Olympics. I guess it doesn't matter since Haymon is pushing him hard anyways,


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin

Lubin is nice. His defense is leaky right now, but he has skills. He just needs to keep honing them.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin

That was the round of the low blows


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Kind of tired of Lubin to be honest, definitely a talent but he's not ready to move onto the next level yet and it gets kind of repetitive seeing him work over the same level of guys over and over.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lubin does not look like a boxer he looks like a football (soccer) player


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Lubin
> 10-9 Lubin
> 10-9 Lubin
> 
> Lubin is nice. His defense is leaky right now, but he has skills. He just needs to keep honing them.


yeah hes a smart fighter. especially for being 20 years old


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> True, but I think he would have gotten great exposure from the Olympics. I guess it doesn't matter since Haymon is pushing him hard anyways,


If he wins he'd get little credit or he would even get criticized for fighting amateur. Then there's the chance of him losing......

No one with the upside that Lubin has could possibly do anything other then career suicide or a waste of time with a medal that no one will give you credit for.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Kind of tired of Lubin to be honest, definitely a talent but he's not ready to move onto the next level yet and it gets kind of repetitive seeing him work over the same level of guys over and over.


I understand that sentiment. This was technically a step up, but Lubin is still too high in class for this


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> If he wins he'd get little credit or he would even get criticized for fighting amateur. Then there's the chance of him losing......
> 
> No one with the upside that Lubin has could possibly do anything other then career suicide or a waste of time with a medal that no one will give you credit for.


Well I'm not saying for him to go to the Olympics after being pro. I meant when he turned pro on his 18th birthday, that he should have waited.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol. The sky commentators are shitting on Montero.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Windmiller said:


> Kind of tired of Lubin to be honest, definitely a talent but he's not ready to move onto the next level yet and it gets kind of repetitive seeing him work over the same level of guys over and over.


He's not old enough to drink and this is only his 16th pro fight and this isn't a bum he's fighting.

No appreciation watching a fighter come up. You just want undefeated champions and that's it? This is boxing.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Windmiller said:


> Kind of tired of Lubin to be honest, definitely a talent but he's not ready to move onto the next level yet and it gets kind of repetitive seeing him work over the same level of guys over and over.


He's not old enough to drink and this is only his 16th pro fight and this isn't a bum he's fighting.

No appreciation watching a fighter come up. You just want undefeated champions and that's it? This is boxing.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Windmiller said:


> Kind of tired of Lubin to be honest, definitely a talent but he's not ready to move onto the next level yet and it gets kind of repetitive seeing him work over the same level of guys over and over.


He's not old enough to drink and this is only his 16th pro fight and this isn't a bum he's fighting.

No appreciation watching a fighter come up. You just want undefeated champions and that's it? This is boxing.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Lol. The sky commentators are shitting on Montero.


As they did to Vasquez and Diaz.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Lol. The sky commentators are shitting on Montero.


Double post


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I see why they changed it to an 8 rounder


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin
10-9 Lubin 
80-72 Lubin

No surprises here


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Does this ref not realize he's working? 

It's insane how referees seem to get worse and worse.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Them Bones said:


> As they did to Vasquez and Diaz.


What were they saying?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I must say that Erickson Lubin and Devin Haney should have went to the Olympics. Team America would have enjoyed their inclusion along with Shakur Stevenson


Haney too young for 2016, only 17.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

@bballchump11

You think D. Haney wins a world title before he's allowed to drink?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

David Haye says Arreola gets bombed out within 2 rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

conradically said:


> Haney too young for 2016, only 17.


Really? Too young for the Olympics but old enough to go pro. Ain't that some shit


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder:

"I can't wait to get in the ring."

...Until you have to fight Povetkin. :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> @bballchump11
> 
> You think D. Haney wins a world title before he's allowed to drink?


If Mayweather is promoting him, I think he can. No other promoter would probably try to attempt to give him a title shot that young. Mayweather already has Gervonte "Tank" Davis fighting Jose Pedraza next for a title


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Really? Too young for the Olympics but old enough to go pro. Ain't that some shit


He turned pro in Mexico. They don't check birth certificates.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mexi-Box said:


> Wilder:
> 
> "I can't wait to get in the ring."
> 
> ...Until you have to fight Povetkin. :rofl


Hilarious. That's why he was signed to fight him and only pulled out when he tested positive for steroids?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone know how long Arreola actually had to prepare


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny Garcia says a lot of stupid stuff, why do they let him commentate


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> What were they saying?


I don't remember anything really specific, but i thought they were fairly condescending towards both of them.

The only thing i remember specifically was Halling saying at one point that neither guy belonged near anyone world class, and called the thought of either Diaz or Vasquez in the same ring as Kell Brook "laughable".
Believe me, Kell has been in with worse many, many times.. and very recently too. In fact both guys would be Kell's second best win, and by quite a distance too imo.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

those Ali trunks are fuckin awesome


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> He turned pro in Mexico. They don't check birth certificates.


:yep I like the ambition. What weight class is he at, 130?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> If Mayweather is promoting him, I think he can. No other promoter would probably try to attempt to give him a title shot that young. Mayweather already has Gervonte "Tank" Davis fighting Jose Pedraza next for a title


Guess that happens when the guy running the show won his title within 2 years of turning pro.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Them Bones said:


> I don't remember anything really specific, but i thought they were fairly condescending towards both of them at times.
> 
> The only thing i remember specifically was Halling saying at one point that neither guy belonged near anyone world class, and called the thought of either Diaz or Vasquez in the same ring as Kell Brook "laughable".
> Believe me, Kell has been in with worse many, many times.. and very recently too. In fact both guys would be Kell's second best win, and by far imo.


What a bunch of douche bags.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Hilarious. That's why he w signed to fight him and only pulled out when he tested positive for steroids?


:lol: Steroids.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Hopefully this will at least be fun while it lasts.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

..............


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is that a new tattoo on Wilders Elbow? Is looks like a third degree burn.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Wilder

Arreola comes out tentative circling to his left on the backfoot. Looking weary of the power.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Is that a new tattoo on Wilders Elbow? Is looks like a third degree burn.


Was wondering this too


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Arreola threw 1 punch?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Round of the year?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I like the ambition. What weight class is he at, 130?


Boxrec says he's at 135


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Wilder heating up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder 

Arreola is more aggressive that round but still weary. Wilder cuts Arreola on the nose.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Arreola is only looking for one punch the commentators need to relax, he will swing when hes ready


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Boxrec says he's at 135


oh yeah, he'll win a title before 21 then


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Is that a new tattoo on Wilders Elbow? Is looks like a third degree burn.


Looks like road rash from a motorcycle accident.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder

Arreola doing better but also eating more


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Mills Lane would have made Wilder take some of that grease off.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Wilder needs to keep his hands up............


But he beats the crap out of Joshua :franklin


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Wilder is a troll


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wilder need psychological to hurt people with his jab. He doesn't throw it enough.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LOL


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Arreola got a free lap dance then.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I expect bad things for Arreola next round

10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder
10-8 Wilder

Man Wilder is the most exciting heavyweight I've seen in a while.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Wilder put those paws on him right there.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Fucking shit. Daddy needs the under!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Arreola is looking beyond shot.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Varejao is a fan:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

My unsanctioned viewing method is time shifting like a motherfucking Delorean


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder
10-8 Wilder
10-9 Wilder

Arreola has heart. Still coming forward


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Arreola out on his feet and ready to go at the end of the 4th? So what do you do in the 5th? ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!!!! Genius. Hope he gets knocked out now like the fucking idiot he is.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Povetkin will steamroll Wilder, in the early rounds he wont commit his right hands whilst going backwards


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder
10-8 Wilder
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder

Wilder back to establishing the jab


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Povetkin will steamroll Wilder, in the early rounds he wont commit his right hands whilst going backwards


I think this and other fights have show than Wilder is easy work for Povetkin. Hopefully, the WBC gets the right call.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Wilder
> 10-9 Wilder
> 10-9 Wilder
> 10-8 Wilder
> ...


You mean throwing it once every 20 seconds?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ever since Wilder became champion he will not commit early, he is very beatable


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder
10-8 Wilder
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder

Wilder needs to get his ass out of there now.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Wilder is carrying Chris. He wants rounds.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Ever since Wilder became champion he will not commit early, he is very beatable


Yep. Make sure to inform all of his opponents of that.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wilder should have took Arreola out in the 5th, now he's in the 8th making a fool of himself.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

If Wilder had a good lead left uppercut, he'd be deadly


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

WBC belt watch. I want one.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Stop the fight.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The crowd want a knockout not for the corner to stop it


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Atlanta said:


> Yep. Make sure to inform all of his opponents of that.


Povetkin will KO him he knows what to do


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder 
10-9 Wilder
10-8 Wilder
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder
10-9 Wilder

Arreola's face is fucked. The corner is stopping it
9th TKO


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Yep, there it is.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Arreola gave zero fucks that they stopped it. Dude is beyond shot. Wilder dug in the graveyard.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Povetkin will KO him he knows what to do


Sure he will. Just as soon as he manages not to piss hot before a fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Quite a disappointment, but regardless it was a brilliant show of defense from Wilder, winning every round with just one hand + footwork.


(putting lipstick on the pig ........ )


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I gave Arreola credit for not bailing out after the 4 round. He showed heart despite being beyond shot.
Not to mention he was getting payed shit compared to DW.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

You know, Wilder has somehow developed incredible handspeed...


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Its really sad how anyone can follow Wilder. Arreola is a washed up fighter that has not been relevant for about a decade, and even then he was only a contender.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You know, Wilder has somehow developed incredible handspeed...


LMAO I could hit Arreola from here


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Wilder vs. Joshua please


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Sure he will. Just as soon as he manages not to piss hot before a fight.


Okay? lol

Povetkin's creating_ Ninja Turtles in the sewer system_ and then dumb dumbs are mad that Wilder won't fight him.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

What's up with Wilders right elbow?? 
Looks like it was burnt or something


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stupid blonde bimbo, ask him a follow up question about his hand!

He just said it was broken. Jeez, woman.....


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> LMAO I could hit Arreola from here


lol, no you couldn't.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> LMAO I could hit Arreola from here


You wouldn't look as good doing it, though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wilder's chest and shoulders did look bigger during that interview. Maybe he did put on some weight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Arreola gave zero fucks that they stopped it.


Because he was getting his asswhooped


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> What's up with Wilders right elbow??
> Looks like it was burnt or something


They said that he had hurt himself doing yard work.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Arreola wouldn't have seen the 4th round vs Anthony Joshua. Wilder needs to get real and improve instead of thinking he is the shit and showboating on a Joe Calzaghe cringe worthy level.

Wilder should have took this Arreola out early but instead he had his Klitschko pants on and just made Arreola walk himself tired.

He looked like shit. Before he seemed to be in proving with every fight but this fight he looked the same as he always has if anything he took a step back. 

He's making excuses saying his right hand and arm was hurt but yet he fought exactly the way he fought the last 3 fights he's had.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Wilder says he broke his hand. He certainly fought one handed for most of the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Its really sad how anyone can follow Wilder. Arreola is a washed up fighter that has not been relevant for about a decade, and even then he was only a contender.


It's sad that Wilder has as many haters as he does.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> You wouldn't look as good doing it, though.


Fuck yeah I would, I'm in a 3 piece suit ( alas no cufflinks ) but would still look good SPLATTT lol


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Arreola wouldn't have seen the 4th round vs Anthony Joshua. Wilder needs to get real and improve instead of thinking he is the shit and showboating on a Joe Calzaghe cringe worthy level.
> 
> Wilder should have took this Arreola out early but instead he had his Klitschko pants on and just made Arreola walk himself tired.
> 
> ...





Them Bones said:


> *Wilder says he broke his hand. He certainly fought one handed for most of the fight.*


:franklin


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Its really sad how anyone can follow Wilder. Arreola is a washed up fighter that has not been relevant for about a decade, and even then he was only a contender.


It's really sad how someone that claims to be a serious boxing fan can't appreciate how good Wilder's defense was in this fight. 
- Winning every round with one hand, and not taking a single flush shot to the head.

Dude ....


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Atlanta said:


> Sure he will. Just as soon as he manages not to piss hot before a fight.


If the fight goes ahead he will, 3 month ban bet? :yep


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

He's very fast for someone his size... very interesting seeing him add the left hook to his 1-2 and doubling up his left hand. Breland is doing a good job with him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Because he was getting his asswhooped


What part of beyond shot don't you understand? Dude was crying after it got stopped when he was dominated by Klitschko.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> What's up with Wilders right elbow??
> Looks like it was burnt or something


It looks like a nasty scrape. David Haye said it looks like Motorcycle skid out type of scrape. 


bballchump11 said:


> It's sad that Wilder has as many haters as he does.


Mayweather got hate, Ali got hate, Roy Jones Jr. got hate, BHop got hate. Its good company to be in.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Broken hand. 

Torn muscle?

Great job champ. 

I need to see Wilder vs Joshua or Fury.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

More fights on FOXSports1

JAMES vs OMOTOSO
DARCHINYAN vs QUEVEDO


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's sad that Wilder has as many haters as he does.


its not hate, I quite like the guy. But there is a time to put up or shut up. Especially for his fan boys who seem to disregard his lack of quality opposition for some crazy reason, yet those same fan boys will pick holes in other fighters opposition. The Hypocrisy is laughable, and Wilder really is not that good and would not come close to beating Fury Wlad and very likely Joshua


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I just can't believe that idiot blonde didn't ask Wilder more about his hand. Good Lordamighty......


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

godsavethequeen said:


> Its really sad how anyone can follow Wilder. Arreola is a washed up fighter that has not been relevant for about a decade, and even then he was only a contender.


I do give Wilder a pass for this fight because he did a training camp just for Povetkin then the fight got canceled he wanted to stay busy and not waste the camp, it would have been stupid to get him someone dangerous when he had prepared for Povetkin, it has to be Povetkin next though


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Felix Diaz was the best fighter on the card. 

Jamal James vs Wale Omotosa on Fox Sports 1. 

I never seen James but Omotosa should be a good judge either way.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> More fights on FOXSports1
> 
> JAMES vs OMOTOSO
> DARCHINYAN vs QUEVEDO


Vic is still fighting? He hasn't had a credible win since what? 2011?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Someone told Wilder to be more exciting in the interview lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> It looks like a nasty scrape. David Haye said it looks like Motorcycle skid out type of scrape.
> 
> Mayweather got hate, Ali got hate, Roy Jones Jr. got hate, BHop got hate. Its good company to be in.


:yep true. Good news is that I know 3 different casual fans I talk to who are watching this fight, one being a girl. He's building a big fanbase.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Vic is still fighting? He hasn't had a credible win since what? 2011?


:lol: who knows. Idk if that is even Vic. I couldn't find the first names


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> its not hate, I quite like the guy. But there is a time to put up or shut up. Especially for his fan boys who seem to disregard his lack of quality opposition for some crazy reason, yet those same fan boys will pick holes in other fighters opposition. The Hypocrisy is laughable, and Wilder really is not that good and would not come close to beating Fury Wlad and very likely Joshua


Most people realize that Wilder's opposition isn't that great. Nobody has really said otherwise.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Jamal Herring 2.0


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

James is getting thrown around like a rag doll and Hunter and Garcia are saying how good he is doing and making Omotosa pay for his mistakes. Ahahahahaha


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep true. Good news is that I know 3 different casual fans I talk to who are watching this fight, one being a girl. He's building a big fanbase.


You know a girl?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep true. Good news is that I know 3 different casual fans I talk to who are watching this fight, one being a girl. He's building a big fanbase.


But with that performance is he keeping them?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fun fight.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> You know a girl?


His mother, dickhead.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> His mother, dickhead.


His mother's name is "dickhead?"

How odd.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin


Huh? I don't know if his hand was actually broken or not, and he possibly didn't either at the time of the interview. I just know that he sure didn't throw it for most of the fight.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

A.C.S said:


> Povetkin will steamroll Wilder, in the early rounds he wont commit his right hands whilst going backwards


Povetkin is a whole different animal. Faster, more skilled, intends to hurt and will find his way inside and bang Wilder hard.

I doubt Arreola was in any way ready for this fight. Not physically nor mentally. As was already said camp Wilder went digging in the graveyard for this fight.

The way Povetkin fought Wach should seal the deal for anyone who thinks Wilder wins this fight with Povetkin:






Wilder doesn't have much better footwork and is easily trapped. It's one thing to throw jab after jab at someone who can't hit you back. Once Povetkin starts coming over that jab and under the right there will be a lot of leather landing on Wilder. If he doesn't fold he will pack up his offense or let it all hang out which should benefit Povetkin.

There is a reason Wladimir grabbed Povetkin all night. That fight above shows you why.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

I know it sounds like hate....but fuck the guy is so bad on the inside....and in spite of his athleticism his boxing specific footwork is horrible.


I don't know...he just needs to be thankful no Tyson or Holyfield is around...


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

So. ..is povetkin still rated by the wbc? Any chance of that fight actually being made?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Vic Darchinyan looking shot to hell vs Mr. Freeze. 

The guy was wide open to Darchinyan with his back against the ropes and Darchinyan just can't let the punch go.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Darchinyan just got put to sleep by a 17-6-2 bum with what looked to be just a decent overhand right. Vic went down like one of those fainting goats.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's really sad how someone that claims to be a serious boxing fan can't appreciate how good Wilder's defense was in this fight.
> - Winning every round with one hand, and not taking a single flush shot to the head.
> 
> Dude ....


one word " Arreola "

LMAO you never cease to amaze me with your FANboy dumbness. AGE, Height Reach all point to a white wash for Wilder, just look at the ODDS for the fight. Dont try to make this out to be some sort of amazing feat, thats just dumb and pathetic, but I expect that from you. Move on little fanboy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> I know it sounds like hate....but fuck the guy is so bad on the inside....and in spite of his athleticism his boxing specific footwork is horrible.
> .


He's a fuck ton better than Wlad on the inside. At least Wilder can throw an uppercut.

- And his footwork is excellent. Notice that Arreola never landed a single punch, due mostly to Wilder's defensive footwork.

You need to learn something about boxing, my friend.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder got glass hands.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't wait for Wilder to destroy the roider


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Wilder got glass hands.


Yeah, this could be, and it's very troubling.

This is from ESPN, a few hours ago:

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...ola-eight-round-tko-retains-heavyweight-title

QUOTE:

Wilder said he broke his right hand and tore his right biceps, rendering his right arm useless after the fourth round.
"It's broke," Wilder said, pointing to his right hand as he walked past the ringside media section after the fight. "I also tore my biceps."

Dr. David Williams, an Alabama commission physician, diagnosed Wilder with a broken hand and probable torn biceps in the dressing room
--------------------------------------------

Man, this is really not good.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn Arreolla was even worse than I expected him to be. Really hope Wilder fights a good heavyweight next. Dont has to be Povetkin. Just somebody decent.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Damn Arreolla was even worse than I expected him to be. Really hope Wilder fights a good heavyweight next. Dont has to be Povetkin. Just somebody decent.


Young Arreola would have been a very fun fight.

This was just sad to see.

Bring on the Käptn Huck


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

He could have finished it earlier, his right hand gave in. Great victory for the WBC Champ.

It's gotta be Povetkin next. His resume would start to look really really good with Povetkin there.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> He could have finished it earlier, his right hand gave in. Great victory for the WBC Champ.
> 
> It's gotta be Povetkin next. His resume would start to look really really good with Povetkin there.


Great victory?

It's even up for debate whether or not Arreola should have won against Kauffman, and he was more in shape for that fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Young Arreola would have been a very fun fight.
> 
> This was just sad to see.
> 
> Bring on the Käptn Huck


I thought that too. Arreolla just needs to retire. Guy is way past his prime and even in his prime wasnt that good.
And if Wilder really has these injuries it means we wont see him again for a long time, I mean broken hand and torn biceps? Sounds bad.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

dyna said:


> Great victory?
> 
> It's even up for debate whether or not Arreola should have won against Kauffman, and he was more in shape for that fight.


Great maybe an overstatement but as a fan of Wilder I was pleased he got the job done and more importantly had a fight within 2 months of the biggest fight of his career being cancelled. He could have taken a lay off and fought at the end of the year as most fighters in this day and age would.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Great maybe an overstatement but as a fan of Wilder I was pleased he got the job done and more importantly had a fight within 2 months of the biggest fight of his career being cancelled. He could have taken a lay off and fought at the end of the year as most fighters in this day and age would.


I think most fighters would take an easy defence like that while getting paid good money for it.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Great maybe an overstatement but as a fan of Wilder I was pleased he got the job done and more importantly had a fight within 2 months of the biggest fight of his career being cancelled. He could have taken a lay off and fought at the end of the year as most fighters in this day and age would.


He broke his hand and tore his biceps against a beyond shot fighter.

That's not something to be pleased about.

Winning against Arreola is what everyone expected and what was already pretty much certain to happen.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

dyna said:


> He broke his hand and tore his biceps against a beyond shot fighter.
> 
> That's not something to be pleased about.
> 
> Winning against Arreola is what everyone expected and what was already pretty much certain to happen.


In that case, there's no point of even having an opinion on this fight surely. Wilder was in a lose lose situation regardless of what happens even if he scores a 1st round knockout.

I'm glad Wilder only gets shitted on in the forums, the boxing world genuinely recognises him as a great champion which is what really matters.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Titty boy is a bum no question about that. But gotta give it to wilder he impressed me last night he showed he got skills.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> I know it sounds like hate....but fuck the guy is so bad on the inside....and in spite of his athleticism his boxing specific footwork is horrible.
> 
> I don't know...he just needs to be thankful no Tyson or Holyfield is around...


This is exactly how I feel, only I'd add his penchant for wild offense at times. He often finds his feet flying off the deck and wild haymakers coming from any and all directions with a lot of intent, buy absolutely no pinpoint accuracy, thus opening himself up for counterpunches by a good opponent.

He's got skills, but is still very crude in his approach. A slick boxer/counterpuncher could have his way with this guy, but the current heavyweight division is pretty pitiful when it comes to overall talent.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Arreola needs to retire. He looked absolutely shot last night. He couldn't get in on the guy, didn't seem to have any steam in his punches----when he threw them, and looked like Yogi Berra catching all that Wilder threw at him--with his face. 

I know it's not like he had a long training camp to prepare for this fight, but by his recent past performances, he brought just about all he had left last night despite that fact. He has nothing left to give in the heavyweight division except being a human punching bag.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

dyna said:


> He broke his hand and tore his biceps against a beyond shot fighter.
> 
> That's not something to be pleased about.


It is though if you don't want him to be spanked by Povetkin. With the PED issue out of the way expect this to be the next challenge to getting Wilder in the ring with Povetkin.

At this point I think they're hoping Povetkin turns 40.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Arreola nowadays is terrible. I'm not even sure if a win over that version is of any decent value? Mind you, he's will better than what Joshua's been feasting on.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Arreola nowadays is terrible. I'm not even sure if a win over that version is of any decent value? Mind you, he's will better than what Joshua's been feasting on.


Molina right now is probably better than Chris.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Arreola nowadays is terrible. I'm not even sure if a win over that version is of any decent value? Mind you, he's will better than what Joshua's been feasting on.


Hardly murderers row either way.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Can't wait for Wilder to destroy the roider


Which one :hey


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Terrible news about the injury. A torn biceps could force him to have surgery and be out of action for a very long time.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Arreola nowadays is terrible. I'm not even sure if a win over that version is of any decent value? Mind you, he's will better than what Joshua's been feasting on.


Really? No way. I think Breazeale is a better win than this walking corpse version of Arreola. Whyte is also a better win. Joshua's competition has been god-awful, though. You're right on that. At least, Wilder has Stiverne on his resume. Joshua has no equivalent. Fucking Parker has a better resume than Joshua.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wilder haters 

"Wilder is using the torn bicep excuse to get out of the fight with the roider"


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Wilder haters
> 
> "Wilder is using the torn bicep excuse to get out of the fight with the roider"


He doesn't want to fight Povetkin. Nothing wrong with that. Just leave Povetkin's title at the door.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He doesn't want to fight Povetkin. Nothing wrong with that. Just leave Povetkin's title at the door.


The stupidity of that statement barely even warrants a response.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Any links to the wilder fight?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Any links to the wilder fight?


http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net...ash_Can.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20120409143605


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> But with that performance is he keeping them?


2 of them said they didn't like him after his showboating :lol:



CASH_718 said:


> His mother, dickhead.


naw this girl I'm talking to from tinder


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wilder clearly hurt his hand. he dominated the fight like he was supposed to and took care of biz. LOL @ all of the hate he is copping, for what? He didn't piss hot for Povetkin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754499663336726528Rafeal recognized it early


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754766133182496768


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Damn again a injury, wonder if how this will play out for the rest of his career


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BH-xa-qjFzv/

Looks pretty bad.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Sounds like he's going to be out for a while with those injuries.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Berliner said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BH-xa-qjFzv/
> 
> Looks pretty bad.


Hand issues like that for a puncher like him are bad. Especially when he mostly releis on his power. It either shortens his career and makes him inactive or it turns him into a less dangerous puncher the second option might be even worse for Wilder


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Hand issues like that for a puncher like him are bad. Especially when he mostly releis on his power. It either shortens his career and makes him inactive or it turns him into a less dangerous puncher the second option might be even worse for Wilder


Basically becoming a poor mans Malignaggi with a bit more power if he keeps injuring shit.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

dyna said:


> Basically becoming a poor mans Malignaggi with a bit more power if he keeps injuring shit.


I doubt he will ever become featherfisted but yeah he basically needs to keep trashing his hands because if he stops doing that he will become another michael grant.
Mayweather could afford to sit down less on his punches because hes a fucking great boxer, Wilder isnt

Malignaggi was in a deeper division than HW and did pretty amazing for his completel lack of strength, power and physicality but Malignaggi used to have an iron chin and very good boxing skills both things that Wilder isnt even on the same level as pauli.

Why did they keep the screws in his hand? Am i wrong that you can take them out after it has healed? This is the second time that they bent and it sounds dangerous


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Hand issues like that for a puncher like him are bad. Especially when he mostly releis on his power. It either shortens his career and makes him inactive or it turns him into a less dangerous puncher the second option might be even worse for Wilder


That second scenario would definitely be worse. The guy is not a great boxer with his lousy footwork. He's often out of position when throwing punches, leaving himself wide open to counterpunches way too often. Plus, his awkward style of backing away with his hands stretched out like he doing is best "Frankenstein" impression is a recipe for getting hit if he doesn't have the power to make his opponents worry about consequences.

This guys biggest assets are his height and his power. If he loses his power, he just becomes a bigger target to hit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2016)

any word on viewing figures?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Look at how he swung like a cave man at the end of the 4th. I'd be surprised if the both injuries didnt happened on the same punch. It's called technique and that's what happens when you abandon it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Basically becoming a poor mans Malignaggi with a bit more power if he keeps injuring shit.


what the fuck are you going on about :rofl


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I was afraid of that. I wonder if he'll ever be the same. Multiple hand fractures for a puncher. ...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

His hand looks terrible.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> He doesn't want to fight Povetkin. Nothing wrong with that. Just leave Povetkin's title at the door.


You're stupid if you genuinely believe that Wilder is the one who didn't want to fight. Povetkin is the guy who had meldonium in his system. Blame him for fucking up that fight, Not wilder.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> what the fuck are you going on about :rofl


Malignaggi always had loads of trouble with his hands.

So if Wilder's injuries keep returning at a quicker pace he'll basically be like Paulie where his hands couldn't take the powah.
"but Paulie never had da powah"
it was enough powah to fuck his fists up.

But Paulie is better than Wilder in every way besides powah


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Malignaggi always had loads of trouble with his hands.
> 
> So if Wilder's injuries keep returning at a quicker pace he'll basically be like Paulie where his hands couldn't take the powah.
> "but Paulie never had da powah"
> ...


he will basically never be like paulie though. they have nothing in common besides hand injuries.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You're stupid if you genuinely believe that Wilder is the one who didn't want to fight. Povetkin is the guy who had meldonium in his system. Blame him for fucking up that fight, Not wilder.


Salido/Vargas is two guys that want to fight each other. Povetkin had meldonium under the limit and Wilder is the one that ran out and freaked like it was a huge issue. Wilder never wanted that fight. You're stupid to think he ever did.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Salido/Vargas is two guys that want to fight each other. Povetkin had meldonium under the limit and Wilder is the one that ran out and freaked like it was a huge issue. Wilder never wanted that fight. You're stupid to think he ever did.


You act like the fact that the banned substance being in his system is not a big deal :rofl Wilder would have fought him if Povetkin wasn't a cheater.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You act like the fact that the banned substance being in his system is not a big deal :rofl Wilder would have fought him if Povetkin wasn't a cheater.


It isn't. He took it when it wasn't banned. We're talking about a substance that even the experts were scratching their head wondering why it appeared on the banned list. Regardless, no proof that Povetkin took it while it wasn't banned.

Plus, you must've forgot that Wilder's team also tried to get Povetkin to fight Martin instead. He never wanted the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You're stupid if you genuinely believe that Wilder is the one who didn't want to fight. Povetkin is the guy who had meldonium in his system. Blame him for fucking up that fight, Not wilder.


and the one who postponed the fight multiple times.



Mexi-Box said:


> Salido/Vargas is two guys that want to fight each other. Povetkin had meldonium under the limit and Wilder is the one that ran out and freaked like it was a huge issue. Wilder never wanted that fight. You're stupid to think he ever did.


So did Amir Khan and Victor Ortiz not want to rematch Peterson and Berto? That logic is so stupid.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> he will basically never be like paulie though. they have nothing in common besides hand injuries.


That's enough, basically the same fighters.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Massive doping cover up out of Russia, would not be shocked if Povetkin name comes up


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Wilder's punches are certainly fucking ugly as all fuck. He did what he was supposed to do...but the only punch that even kind of looks like a punch is....his jab.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> It isn't. He took it when it wasn't banned. We're talking about a substance that even the experts were scratching their head wondering why it appeared on the banned list. Regardless, no proof that Povetkin took it while it wasn't banned.
> 
> Plus, you must've forgot that Wilder's team also tried to get Povetkin to fight Martin instead. He never wanted the fight.






You know, you should write fiction for a living! 
Why not actually get PAID for just fabricating shit out of thin air? You're very good at it.

Meanwhile, back in the real world ...............


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and the one who postponed the fight multiple times.
> 
> So did Amir Khan and Victor Ortiz not want to rematch Peterson and Berto? That logic is so stupid.


Were there reports that Amir Khan and Victor Ortiz were trying to get Peterson and Berto to fight other belt holders? Povetkin tested for something that he took while it wasn't on the banned list. He tested under the limit. Fight should've went on after the second test came up negative. That would've happened if Wilder wanted the fight, but he never did. Your logic is absolutely pitiful. You are trying to act like Povetkin is in the same boat as Berto and Peterson without even making note of how his case is completely different. :hi:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and the one who postponed the fight multiple times.
> 
> So did Amir Khan and Victor Ortiz not want to rematch Peterson and Berto? That logic is so stupid.


delete


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You know, you should write fiction for a living. Why not actually get PAID for just fabricating shit out of thin air? You're very good at it.
> 
> Meanwhile, back in the real world ...............


#cableaddictshit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Were there reports that Amir Khan and Victor Ortiz were trying to get Peterson and Berto to fight other belt holders? Povetkin tested for something that he took while it wasn't on the banned list. He tested under the limit. Fight should've went on after the second test came up negative. That would've happened if Wilder wanted the fight, but he never did. Your logic is absolutely pitiful. You are trying to act like Povetkin is in the same boat as Berto and Peterson without even making note of how his case is completely different. :hi:


The reports were that Wilder signed to fight Povetkin in his home country. And the WBC postponed the fight until more investigating could be done. They haven't even made a ruling yet. Wilder didn't just pull out. The second test didn't come up negative until after the fight was even supposed to take place.

It's obvious you want to believe Wilder is afraid of him and just coming up with silly reasons to justify it. I thought Wilder would be hesitant at first when Povetkin was named the mandatory, but it has been Povetkin's side who has delayed this fight over and over.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The reports were that Wilder signed to fight Povetkin in his home country.


Only reason was because WBC and Povetkin's side didn't let him. At that point, he either had to fight or get stripped.

_Multiple sources say that Haymon tried to make a title unification bout between Wilder and Martin but the WBC refused to release Wilder from his obligation to fight mandatory challenger Alexander Povetkin. Then, in a further effort to protect Wilder, an overture was made to Team Povetkin to see if the Russian would fight Martin instead but the Povetkin camp said no._



> And the WBC postponed the fight until more investigating could be done. They haven't even made a ruling yet. Wilder didn't just pull out. The second test didn't come up negative until after the fight was even supposed to take place.


Open and shut case. WBC should rule in favor of Povetkin. Anything else would be extremely fishy. And yeah, Wilder and his team were the ones saying the fight was cancelled. I'm not sure how anyone can defend this behavior.



> It's obvious you want to believe Wilder is afraid of him and just coming up with silly reasons to justify it. I thought Wilder would be hesitant at first when Povetkin was named the mandatory, but it has been Povetkin's side who has delayed this fight over and over.


Yeah, says the dude that jumped straight to conclusions and started saying shit like Povetkin should be banned when you didn't even know the full story. :lol:

I wish Wilder wanted this fight. It have probably taken place like Vargas/Salido did, but shit, it didn't happen. I don't know how you can say a fighter wants this fight when him and his team were looking for loopholes.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

WADA thinks there's enough proof that Sasha took it before the ban.

Povetkin is innocent unless the WBC rules otherwise.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Sweet so do we get to see team bomb squad fuck Povetkin up now.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box shit ............... :rolleyes




Dude, you're making ME look good!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BH-xa-qjFzv/
> 
> Looks pretty bad.


Interesting that it's his left hand. I haven't seen the fight yet, just highlights but reading through here I'm sure a few thought he'd hurt his right as he wasn't throwing it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Twelvey said:


> Interesting that it's his left hand. I haven't seen the fight yet, just highlights but reading through here I'm sure a few thought he'd hurt his right as he wasn't throwing it.


It's NOT his left hand. Where did you get that idea from?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> It's NOT his left hand. Where did you get that idea from?


Watch the video man, it's his left arm.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Twelvey said:


> Watch the video man, it's his left arm.


Yep, definitely the left. It's swollen up pretty bad by the looks of it. I'm just wondering when in the fight that happened because there was a point where he was winging shots like a rank amateur swinging for the fences and if any one of those shots caught on an elbow, hip etc., it could definitely bust up a hand.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Mexi-Box shit ............... :rolleyes
> 
> Dude, you're making ME look good!


Yeah he doesn't like Wilder, we get it. WBC postpones the fight, doesn't get any real evidence back until after May 21st (the scheduled date of the fight) and blames Wilder somehow for the fight not happening. It's ridiculous.



Twelvey said:


> Watch the video man, it's his left arm.


when record a video with the front camera, it'll invert the picture


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah he doesn't like Wilder, we get it. WBC postpones the fight, doesn't get any real evidence back until after May 21st (the scheduled date of the fight) and blames Wilder somehow for the fight not happening. It's ridiculous.
> 
> when record a video with the front camera, it'll invert the picture


I just checked a website and you are absolutely right. It is his right hand that is broken and his right bicep that is torn. That video fooled me too when I posted it was his left. I stand corrected and thanks for the heads-up. Says he'll be out at least for the rest of the year with this injury.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

gumbo2176 said:


> I just checked a website and you are absolutely right. It is his right hand that is broken and his right bicep that is torn. That video fooled me too when I posted it was his left. I stand corrected and thanks for the heads-up. Says he'll be out at least for the rest of the year with this injury.


No problem. That injury is so unfortunate. Wilder is one of those fighters that loves to stay active. His fights are always pretty entertaining too, so it'll suck to see him out for so long. It also means we'll have to wait to see the belts unified.


----------

